# Interesting glitch with on/off magnetic feature of the Amazon 8.9" cover



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

OK, I admit that I read on my Fire EVERYWHERE..

So when I'm taking meds and vitamins morning and night, in the kitchen, I have the Fire with the case flipped back and
when I put it down on the stove, which is metal.. the Fire magnet and the case magnet interact with the metal and it turns off.  If I have the cover open and don't fold back the cover, this doesn't happen.

Just an interesting thing.. wondered if anyone else had noticed this?

It could happen to people reading with the case open on a washer or dryer too..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> OK, I admit that I read on my Fire EVERYWHERE..
> 
> So when I'm taking meds and vitamins morning and night, in the kitchen, I have the Fire with the case flipped back and
> when I put it down on the stove, which is metal.. the Fire magnet and the case magnet interact with the metal and it turns off. If I have the cover open and don't fold back the cover, this doesn't happen.
> ...


I'll have to try this next time I go downstairs....by the way, there are at least two magnets in the cover, one each in the top and bottom covers....or I wonder if it would work if I held it up to the fridge?

Edit: Yep.....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, I wouldn't describe that as a glitch. I would describe that as 'works as designed' but with interference that causes it to 'work' when you don't necessarily _want_ it to.


----------



## docmama28 (Mar 6, 2010)

The cover on my 7" HD does the same thing when I put it on top of the stainless steel garbage can next to the, um, in my powder room.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

docmama28 said:


> The cover on my 7" HD does the same thing when I put it on top of the stainless steel garbage can next to the, um, in my powder room.


Yep, I take my kindle in there with me too


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I do, too, but there I just have a regular counter top and a wicker wastebasket.

Yep, I knew about the magnets and of course it makes sense, but when you are intently reading and plop the opened and folded back covered Fire down so you can take pills..  and it turns off..hmm.

Yes, the type of thing they didn't plan but might call a "feature".  Turns off to warn you that metal object is too near..


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

That could be a problem if you're near-sighted and have a steel plate in your head!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> That could be a problem if you're near-sighted and have a steel plate in your head!


Or if you have artificial knees and put it on your lap!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Or artificial hip...

I dunno, seems like a glitch to me.  I don't think it's something one would want to happen.  And metal tables aren't unheard of.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or artificial hip...
> 
> I dunno, seems like a glitch to me. I don't think it's something one would want to happen. And metal tables aren't unheard of.
> 
> Betsy


They might be unheard of in Amazon HQ which is why no one ever noticed the interference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They might be unheard of in Amazon HQ which is why no one ever noticed the interference.


Yes, I hear the tabletops in Amazon HQ are made of gold and precious gems... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I hear the tabletops in Amazon HQ are made of gold and precious gems...
> 
> Betsy


Really? I though it was fine exotic woods and Corinthian leather.


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Or if you have artificial knees and put it on your lap!


My daughter wears bilateral KAFO's--full length leg braces which have a lot of metal parts. She also has metal hardware in her hip. We don't have the magnetic cover (we have the original Fire) but it does make me wonder if we did, how it would interact if she'd place it on her lap, because it possibly would come into direct contact with some of the metal. Makes me curious. Possibly we need to get a 7 or 8.9 inch Fire HD with the magnetic cover for pure research  purposes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? I though it was fine exotic woods and Corinthian leather.


That too....




klmom said:


> Possibly we need to get a 7 or 8.9 inch Fire HD with the magnetic cover for pure research  purposes.


Definitely! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I say, go for it. Order one. Get 2 covers. 1 with magnets & 1 without.


----------

